# Puppies first clip



## lizweb (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, what is the best age to get a puppies first clip?
Ziggy is 4 months old ans she is starting to look a bit untidy, but worried about the bad weather!
Her coat is very soft and light curls.


----------

